# Anybody DOES NOT have a crib or bassinet set up AT ALL??



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

So we took the plundge and bought ourselves a NICE king size bed this afternoon! We're so excited - specially because up to now we had been sleeping in a Full size bed with our 20 month old most of the time Talk about uncomfortable sleep!!!









The new bed will take so much space in our room though that we will have to take DS's crib away. The crib is empty 98% of the time anyways, and this week we will be buying a little bed for him and set it in his brother's room. We doubt that he will be willing to sleep there - we just thought we might give it a try.

That leaves no extra bed for the new baby... He will sleep with us full time just like his siblings did. However, I don't feel comfortable not having a back-up sleeping space for naps or so the baby won't roll out of bed or be jumped on by his older brother when we're not looking.

Anybody DOES NOT have a crib, bassinet or co-sleeper? How do you do it?

And if I were to get something, I would need something smaller than a full size crib, but just can't imagine spending so much money on a co-sleeper that can only be used for 4 months...

What do you think??

In Denmark they have the cutest organic cotton hanging crib. It is all round and you hang it from the ceiling all the way down to the side - or top - of your bed. It has always been the baby thing I've always coveted, but it was also just so expensive for us... I wonder if there was a similar alternative here in the US.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

With our first ds, we got tired of an empty crib taking up room, so we eventually packed it up. So from about 6 months until about 2yo we had no other bed. At around 2yo, we took his crib mattress and put it on the floor of our bedroom, and he would periodically fall asleep or nap there, but would spend most of the night with us still. Now at 3.5yo, he sleeps primarily in the twin bed we have set up in our room.

Quote:

In Denmark they have the cutest organic cotton hanging crib. It is all round and you hang it from the ceiling all the way down to the side - or top - of your bed.
With ds2, we have an Amby Hammock next to our bed. He sleeps there a bit, but mainly in our bed.


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

We had a bassinet we used for occassional naps until about 5 mo old. We don't have a crib at all. We also went from a full to king. Wow, it's so nice. We got our bed at IKEA so it is pretty low and we just keep it on the floor. We also use a monitor so that we can run upstairs if we're downstairs and catch him before he crawls off. DS has been crawling since 6 1/2 mo. He did fall off once but no big harm just a little crash.


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Congratulations on the new bed! Sounds great.









We didn't have a back-up crib or bassinet last time. We used blankets on the floor or a reclining umbrella stroller, or just furniture or the bed (sometimes later with a chair next to it to catch rolling). I can't address the jumping brother problem, though. :LOL


----------



## Qerratsmom (Sep 22, 2004)

We're planning on a bassinet for naptime with baby #2, other than that we'll all be in the king size (although we hope to move ds(2.5 yrs) to a twin very soon).


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

No back up crib here, just a king size bed. Once our baby starts rolling really well, we may set up a Pack N Play for her during naps. Right now she naps in the middle of our bed. We do have to make an effort to keep our 2.5 year old away from our room while she's sleeping.


----------



## sistermama (May 6, 2003)

We have a tiny bedroom with a queen size bed in it which normally has two adults, a 2.5 year old and a 4 month old on it. The bed is on the floor. Since ds was about 18 months old, I pull out a crib mattress every night and put it next to our bed. Ds goes to sleep on our bed, I move him to the mattress when I go to bed with the baby and that way I get a couple of hours kind of to myself.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

I had a co-sleeper with my first because it sounded like a good idea and we thought we couldn't go wrong with having more bed. It turned into my bedside table. I've never had a crib and I'm about to birth my 3rd in the next few weeks. The baby sleeps with us. We had a queen and a twin for a while and my older child used the twin. It was pushed up against ours but he had his own pillow and blanket and loved it that way. We set up a room for him when he turned 3 and he wanted to sleep in there. So we put a full size mattress in there for him. His sister joined him. She wakes up and comes to our bed a couple of times a week, but they usually share the full size bed. So I guess we'll have lots of room for the new baby next month. It's weird sleeping without kids but I'm pretty uncomfortable these days so I don't really miss them these past few months.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I am having #3 in April and we have never used a crib or bassinet. We have mattresses on the floor, so falling hasn't been an issue, but for ds1 (on the rare occasion he would nap alone :LOL) we just put pillows on either edge of the bed and we put the monitor right on the bed. That way we could hear him waking up instantly and be in the bedroom before he fully awoke.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

We only have our one and only DS who is nearly 7 months old now. We have never owned a crib or basinette or anything.
We have always put him down for naps in the big bed, but when he was a wee one we used a snuggle nest and/ or a basket so he wold be snug in. And you can place the basket anywhere in the house.
Here is a pic of the basket
This pic was taken when DS came home for the first time from the hospital at 3 days old. I got this basket as a gift, but it is from Target.

He outgrew them at about 3.5 months, then it has been big bed only since.
hope this helps!


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

With my first I had a crib that I never used. I ended up selling it for food money (ex was a moron).

With my second My new hubby and I said why bother. I made a matt on the floor for her to sleep onwhen one of us could not be right beside her.

With My third I was given a small bassenette. I loved it.

But

if I had to do it again I would have gotten a pack-n-play with a bassenette attatchment. My middle child would try to love on the youngest soooo much the higher walls would have helped me.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I havent had a crib since my 6 yo was 4 months old! So much easier!
This time around I did get a pack and play that my baby sleeps in for naps. He started rolling off the bed in his sleep at 5 months, so he started napping there.
Now at 10 months, he learned how to climb off the bed, so sometimes he naps on the bad, but usually I still put him in the pack and play since I know he wont be going anywhere.
My 3 yo has moved from her toddler bed, into a bunk ned with her older brother, so we have a toddler bed waiting for Jack when he is ready! It is right next to my bed, and some nights my daughter or even my 6 yo! gets in it after a bad dram or something!


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

A portable crib would be handy for naps.


----------



## love2all (Dec 13, 2003)

We are currently raising our third child on the same queen size futon we have always used. Never needed a crib or bassinett- the baby sleeps with us and naps on the couch ....
congrats....


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Not only do we not have one set up, we don't have one at all







When she was tiny I used a moses basket just because it made her easier to transport asleep from upstairs to down or downstairs to up. Now I just have pallets for her on the floor in a couple of rooms. Don't know how to help with the brother though.....









-Angela


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

We do own a crib, but she has NEVER slept in it - not one single time. I finally decided to sell it, but my husband is gone right now, so I don't want to do it until he gets back. She naps in our king size bed. I do have a baby monitor, but have never used it. However, I think I might start now that she's crawling. I had a moment of intuition the other day and walked back into the bedroom right as she was starting to scale the pillows I had set up on the side to keep her on the bed. WHEW!

ETA: My husband isn't opposed to selling it - it was his idea. I just can't take it apart myself, so I have to wait for him to come home and do that.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

We never had a crib or bassinet. But we did have a pram - the european style - you know, pretty much like a bassinet that he slept in pretty much all the time (he loved it so much) the first 2-3 months. I do regert not having a crib though. It would be nice to have that option sometimes. He was always independant and liked sleeping alone. Now he is sleeping with his dad in king size bed and I sleep next room on the floor so I can get some sleep finally.


----------



## Ms. Frizzle (Jan 9, 2004)

We took the crib down when my oldest was 3 months (that is when we started co sleeping full time)
We didn't bother to put it up at all when our second son was born. All of his naps took place in our bed, or in our arms.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

my ds is 13 mo - never had a crib. when he was tiny he napped in the car seat; then on the bed. he never rolled in his sleep (tho he has dived off a couple times when awake - and learned his lesson!) it is just the mattress & box spring on the floor.


----------



## Moonmomma07 (Jan 12, 2005)

HI,
We didn't use a crib/bassinet either. (had them but not set up or in room) We always put her on bed with lots of pillows or what was even better, was I napped with her when she went to sleep. That was nice! But I know its not possible with other little ones. Best of luck and congratulations!


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

We don't, never have, never will.

DD sleeps in my bed with me, or with her papa at his house. We have a siderail on the bed so she doesn't fall off, and the bed is pushed up against the corner so 3 sides are covered. Works great!

Go for it! You don't need a crib!


----------



## Mama25 (Jul 20, 2004)

We haven't had a crib at all for the last 3 kids. They have slept with us. For naps and in the morning if they didn't wake up with me was either on the bed, I would listen for them and go right away for them, never had problem with falling, it was like they sort of knew to make a sound and wait for me. Or they had naps on a blanket on the floor where ever I was or I held them for naps in a carrier.

Kim Ann


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

We didnt have anything but our kingsize bed until my mom insisted we take a 2nd hand bassinet. We got tired of her telling us how much we needed it, so we put it up next to our bed. Bassinets are great for holding dipes









Oh, I saw a hanging bassinet in the latest Magic Cabin catalog www.magiccabin.com


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

have you thought about an Amby Hammock? http://www.ambybaby.com/Products/InfantPackage.asp

that gives you the specs but then you can actually purchase it through ebay if you want
http://search.ebay.com/amby-hammock_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8

anyway, i also think that everybody here had some great ideas. we do have a crib but he only sleeps in it for naps. our bed is pretty tall and it was just easier for me to put him in his crib when he was crawling but not quite agile...i'm thinking that now that he's older i'll put him in our bed for naps..he always sleeps better on our bed than in our crib.

you can also do a moses basket for when your baby is really little, but i don't know about the weight limits on those.

oh, and most of the rest of the world doesn't use a crib so you're in great company. my entire family in south america thinks it's cruel and unusual punishment to purchase and use a crib. LOL


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

We had a crib with DD until she was about 3 months old then we started reading up on co-sleeping and moved her into bed with us. We ended up selling her crib before I became pregnant with DS. I was worried about DS naps and DD trying to jump on the bed with him, so I thought a lot about getting something for him to sleep in. We ended up not getting anything. So, DS usually takes naps in our bed (we have a king as well--isn't it awesome) or on our couch (with me checking him often). DD pretty much leaves him alone and we have discussed with her that she is not to jump on the bed or couch when he is on them. The biggest thing with DD is she loves her brother so much she always wants to cuddle and kiss him when he is sleeping. I guess when he gets older and starts to roll I will just put some pillows around him or some on the floor so if he does roll off he won't be hurt. I'm usually a very watchful momma though-so I don't really worry about it.


----------



## manda (Jun 2, 2004)

We have a bassinet next to our fishtank for the sole purpose of our daughter having a safe place to watch her beloved fish. She's never spent the night anywhere other than with us. We never even bothered to buy a crib.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

I have 3 kids so well understand the issue of the older kids smooshing the younger one. Esp when the baby is real small. My dd jumped right on him when I was awake nursing him in bed one time.

But I think the older kids learn real quick to watch out for the baby.

That said, I had an old used bassinet from the start that came in handy for all the kids for naps till they were about 3 or 4 mos. A Moses basket or pack'n'play would serve the same purpose. See if you can find a used one.

As well, one of my dds was introverted and prefered to sleep alone in a crib from 3-9 mos of age. Then she wanted to be in the big bed. Third child wouldn't sleep off of me much (except for right at first) til he was one yr so we sure didn't need a crib for him.

They are all different.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

We had a crib for like 2 months we never used....

And now I just one queen sized bed for my son and me. Works out well. I could not fit a crib. I had a toddler bed at the foot of our bed for a few weeks, but took it apart for the space


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

do you have link to your hanging thing out of curiousity? I would







to see it


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Quote:

Anybody DOES NOT have a crib, bassinet or co-sleeper? How do you do it?
me! no crib, no bassinet, no col-sleeper.







we just sleep in the bed.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Here is a link for the hanging bassinet - it is all made in organic materials too:

http://www.denkulemage.no/shop/show....ght=20_101.htm


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Never had one, never will.










Now have 4 b'H kids in the bed, and each time a baby is added it's been maybe one day of stress as far as getting the resident toddler used to the fact that baby gets a specific spot next to me and that toddler can no longer fling self over me at will all throught the night. Newborn gets my left side (wall is there) and everybody else gets the right (with toddler to my immediate right to nurse at bedtime). By the time the morning rolls around, everybody is kind of all over the place, but hey, it's part of the fun. :LOL

Also, when I get up in the night (not just trips to the bathroom, I mean extended 'up,' like when I get up to do work or to visit MDC







) the newborn comes with me in the sling. I don't leave the baby in the bed alone with everybody else (alone meaning without me) until she is big enough to (a) scream really loud and (b) move around on her own, as in to get out from under a sibling's flung body part or something like that, IYKWIM.

Just to make the picture clear, we sleep in several futons, on the floor and wall-to-wall.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a crib. A gorgeous, brand-new crib that my mom bought. Julia's never slept in it, except for a few short naps- maybe three times. Mostly it's a big, expensive bed for my cats. I change the sheet when it gets too full of cat hair.

A few times I've put Julia in there when I need to be sure she's safe for a few minutes, when I've really got my hands full of something that's not safe for her. She regards the crib as a real treat-- there are cool pictures on the sheets, and a MOBILE (which is a real novelty)! It really is a waste of space and money, but my mom honestly believes Julia sleeps there, even though I've explained time and time again. It's like she's deaf to anything that doesn't fit with her expectations.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

No crib or other baby-cage here! DD sleeps on the bed, with or without me. Usually I lay down w/ her, and once she's asleep I go elsewhere to do my thing. A pillow at the edge of the bed is sufficient to keep her from rolling off--rolling into it cues her she's too close to the edge and she stops. Her fave spot is in the middle cuddled up to the pillows, horizonal on the bed.

When she was little and I was worried about her falling off, I'd lay her down for naps on a blanket in the living room. No prob, as long as it was somewhere I could lay down beside her because I've seldom been able to move her and have her stay asleep.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

We had a crib for our first; although he never used it, it did come in handy as a really good place to store things that we didn't want him to have access to.

Our children (all three), have all slept with us. Usually, we just have the baby in bed with us, and the older two share bunkbeds. However, we've had nights where we wake up to little ones climbing in bed for a snuggle (not a problem, but those cold feet are something else!).

We do have a pack and play which is nice if I need to put the baby someplace safe while I finish something or shower, or whatever. She doesn't spend much time in it though; it, too, makes a really good place to store things. I've found that my babes just really want to be with me, even when they are sleeping.

If you are concerned about the baby rolling out of your bed, consider using a blanket on the floor for naps. The blanket helps to define the baby's space for the older children; it is a concrete reminder to be careful around the baby. I usually have the baby either nap in arms (slings are great for this), or in my bedroom (where we sleep anyway), and close the door.

I've taught my older children to stay away from the baby while she is napping; it's easy to teach them that they get my undivided attention while baby naps. If they wake the baby, mom can't do X with them, but as long as they don't bother her, we get to do some fun things.

Sleeping at night is easy too. I just put the babe between Dh and I. If one of the older children gets in bed with us, they sleep on the other side of Dh.

I think that cribs are waayy overrated. Bassinet, pack and plays too.


----------



## Oregonicmama (Aug 13, 2002)

I don't have a crib or any thing like it set up here. I didn't have one for DD1 either. she's probably still be sleeping with us, but she wanted her own bed when she turned 2!
DD1 stepped on DD2 in the bed a couple days after she was born, but she was ok. she learned very quick, and now (a month later) she asks where DD2 is before she even gets on the bed.
DD2 naps either on her sheepskin on the couch, or in her carseat. i think she likes the carseat best. i got her a full body support pillow for the carseat, and it seems to cuddle her just right.


----------

